# Crinone gel



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm on my second IVF and I am using Crinone gel this cycle. I notice that a single dose is 90mg of progesterone, and I am using one application a day.

Last cycle i was using 2 x 200mg of Utrogestan as a pessary per day. I know that Utrogestan is meant to be taken orally and therefore it might be absorbed differently? I don't know how these two doses compare and I guess I am concerned that I am being given enough progesterone support this time

Any advice would be great.

thanks

Victoria


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Victoria,

Don't worry you're getting enough progesterone to support your embies     I know that doses look different but the products 'act' in different ways. Using the capsules you get a burst of progesterone (maximum levels 2 hours after taking) and then the levels fall but the gel gives a steady prolonged release of progesterone so you are still getting the effects 3 days later. Basically they both work differently but in the end they keep progesterone levels constantly above the minimum level needed to sustain pregnancy.

Hope this helps. Masses of      for this cycle.

Maz x


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Maz, that helps  

Victoria


----------

